# Which is faster: Gen 1 or Gen 2 Diesel?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you asking about top speed or 0-30, 0-60, 30-60 mph times?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Less so specific times. That's something I can just google. More so the performance "feel" of each car in real world situations. Accelerating from a stop, passing, etc.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I own gen 1, have driven gen 2. It is a fair question, I think the data may show them to be pretty similiar. The gen 2 auto transmission is smoother. Gen 1 has more power but is a little heavy. Gen 2 lighter and perhaps a bit more refined, smaller engine, but net result from my perspective is comparable.


----------

